# Autocruise Colt 2006



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

Any feedback on the Autocruise Colt 2006 would be helful. I own a Pollensa automatic and need to know if this could be the 'upgrade I am looking for????


Shirley


----------

